# Crate Training



## Fred Johnson (Feb 27, 2008)

We recently adopted a Great Dane puppy and she is eight months old. I've read a great deal about crate training and think this is probably the way to go, but I want the experience to be as comfortable as possible for her. 
I was surfing the web, and found various large dog crate which I think are size appropriate, but wanted everyones general thoughts on crate training.

Best wishes,

Dane Daddy


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

I crate train every do or pup that I have and like the wire ones like you posted a link to.


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Crate training is wonderful. Every dog or puppy I have/have had is/was crate trained, even my cats are crate trained.

Crate training provides the dog with a secure place to call its own, and you a means of control for house training, chewing, pack structure, etc.

I will never have a dog I don't crate train  I also like the wire crates, depending on the dog I have also used the plastic airport/travel style, I stay away from soft sided crates as these would be ripped to shreds within seconds.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm crate crazy! 1 plastic crate in the bedroom, 1 wire crate in the family room, 1 exercise pen on the patio, 1 plastic crate in the pick-up. And yes, he gets plenty of uncrated time.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

What did we ever do without crates years back?!! Only way to go.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

With a puppy go with a small crate and upgrade as they outgrow it. Too big a crate and the puppy will pee in one corner and sleep in the other.

The plastic vari-kennel style airline crates are the best and most den-like. I've seen too many puppies get their jaws stuck in wire crates. I dont think they make a vari-kennel big enough for a Great Dane!? Friends of mine have their dane in a giant wire crate.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> I dont think they make a vari-kennel big enough for a Great Dane!?


You can always convert a small bathroom!! :grin:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Rather then change crates numerous time to keep up with a growing pup, buy the large one and take up space with boxes, boarding it off, whatever it takes to keep the dog in a proper sized area.


----------



## Alex Corral (Jul 10, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> Rather then change crates numerous time to keep up with a growing pup, buy the large one and take up space with boxes, boarding it off, whatever it takes to keep the dog in a proper sized area.


Bob is absolutely right. I also like the plastic crates better. My sis just adopted a pitbull puppy. I told her to get a large crate and I just cut a partition out of cardboard. I unbolted the top, fit the partition in there and bolted the top back on. She's good to go for a while and when the pup gets bigger, we just make it bigger til he needs the whole crate. 

If you do the wire crate, giant would be the only way to go, and a lot of them come with a wire divider. 

Fred, those prices seem steep on that link. I think even Walmart has better prices than those and they are the 2 door crates.


----------



## J. Hunter Allred (Mar 10, 2008)

Alex Corral said:


> Bob is absolutely right. I also like the plastic crates better. My sis just adopted a pitbull puppy. I told her to get a large crate and I just cut a partition out of cardboard. I unbolted the top, fit the partition in there and bolted the top back on. She's good to go for a while and when the pup gets bigger, we just make it bigger til he needs the whole crate.
> 
> If you do the wire crate, giant would be the only way to go, and a lot of them come with a wire divider.
> 
> Fred, those prices seem steep on that link. I think even Walmart has better prices than those and they are the 2 door crates.


you can get crates, like the one I use, that have a movable wall so that you can limit the space


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Vari kennel has an 800 which should do for a great dane. So glad to see the beginner questions again.....oooo fun. Before crates we paper trained dogs and kept them blocked off on the back porch, or just chained them up in the back yard.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

My youngest dog has been great in the wire crate up until last wednesday. I came home from work and was met at the door by my adults and the 14 month old! It was caved in and totaled. I had to go to Virginia the next day so i got the crate from my shop and he did the same thing on monday, the latches were actually busted off, lol. I think it's when i get home he goes apeshit. I bought a veri-kennel. I looked into the nice aluminum crates and couldn't believe how much they were, so i'm building 2 of my own custom crates!


----------

